# Kertosakeen Nainen (lyrics)



## somefool

Hello,

My question isn't exclusively one of translation, but moreso verification.

I'm not a Finnish speaker, (yet!) but am planning on attempting to record the Rajaton song "Kertosakeen Nainen" for my girlfriend sometime in the future and would just like to verify that it would be an appropriate choice. As I am limited in how much I can post, here is the final verse of the song:

Voisin lauluja kirjoittaa
Niihin kauniita sointuja
Mullois aina aiheita
Ois helppoja ja vaikeita
Jos sä vain oot mukana

It seems to be appropriate based on Google translate, but things can often be lost in translation, so I wanted to make sure. If more of the song is required, and if I am permitted to post it, I would be happy to do so. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Welcome to the Finnish Forum, somefool.  

If you want the title of the song to look "Finnish", it should be _Kertos*ä*keen *n*ainen._  Apart from that, there's nothing wrong with the lyric.  It's informal in style, which is normal for songs.  _Mul ois_ or _mull ois_ is usually two words.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Welcome to the Finnish Forum, somefool.
> 
> If you want the title of the song to look "Finnish", it should be _Kertos*ä*keen *n*ainen._  Apart from that, there's nothing wrong with the lyric.  It's informal in style, which is normal for songs.  _Mul ois_ or _mull ois_ is usually two words.



What do you think "mull ois aina aiheita" means in this context? "I would always have subject matter [to write about]"?

In that case, is "helppoja ja vaikeita" modifying _aiheita_ ("easy and difficult subjects")?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Yes and yes.


----------



## somefool

Thanks folks, the help is much appreciated!

In addition to it being appropriate as far as ease in singing, is it meant to be a love song of sorts that would be appropriate to sing to a girlfriend? I should have made it clear in my original post that I was looking for both.


----------



## Määränpää

somefool said:


> In addition to it being appropriate as far as ease in singing, is it meant to be a love song of sorts that would be appropriate to sing to a girlfriend?


 That depends on _how deep_ your love is, as the Bee Gees used to sing. 

It's appropriate if you're ready to start a family: _"Voisin talon rakentaa / Voisin perheen perustaa..."_


----------



## somefool

I might have to rethink it then... or I'll just give her some sort of disclaimer.  Thanks!


----------

